# UPDATE power kraft all fixed



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

put new coil on and shes up and running and the old man payed me 50,00 like i told him he tyred and give me a 100 but it was easy to i cant see charging someone 100 to to pick up and about 300 or so to fix a coil and a 100 to tack it back after 300 or so and 200 pickup and drop-off you'll have 500 or so i could fine used JD or a wheel-horse and maybe a zero trun for a little more again thanks for all the help may friens at the tractor forum James66


----------

